# Bergeron's Boudin Restaurant offers 10% discount



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Here in Louisiana open carry has always been legal, no permit required. A small business specializing in smoked sausage, andouille , boudin and other Cajun meats opened a small cafe in the town of Port Allen it's called Bergeron's Boudin Restaurant.
The cool thing about the place is if you wear your gun into the restaurant....you get a 10% discount on a meal or if you buy bulk sausage , boudin or smoked meats to take home. And the food is good ....down home cooking like your momma's.
Now this concept must be catching on. I live across the Mississippi River in Baton Rouge, so would go there every few weeks eat lunch and stock up on boudin and sausage for the freezer. But have found out they opened another restaurant about 15 miles down the road in Gonzales , my daughter lives there. I checked their web site and low and behold they have two more restaurants....one in Shreveport and another in Bossier City !
Man this concept must be taking off...strap on your six-gun , have lunch and get 10% off. Everybody in the place are gun people , no fights and you don't have to worry about robbers....none of the restaurants have ever been robbed.
The owner said it started with a 10% discount for law enforcement...a patron complained that he wanted a discount too, the owner told him put on a gun and I'll give you one...open carry is legal so he did and got the discount and it started a trend....I love it!

Anyone know of any other places where you are encouraged or get a discount for carrying .
At Bergeron's if you carry concealed , just tell the cashier or waitress and you will get the 10% discount...they do not discriminate !

Gary
Certified Cajun


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

If I ever travel above I-10 I'll make sure to pay them a visit.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Need some of those around where I live! :numbchuck:


----------

